# WOW   27mpg



## mossypossy (Feb 21, 2015)

First trip and the fuel economy of the big old beast seems excellent....but then I am a superbly efficient driver:lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 21, 2015)

head as big as the van then ? :lol-053:


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 21, 2015)

Good thing it's painted in camouflage colours, otherwise it'd look quite large.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 21, 2015)

Are you sure it wasn't downhill all the way, see what you get on the way back..:lol-053::rulez:


----------



## wineciccio (Feb 21, 2015)

I had a hobby siesta and we thought it was pretty large, but years ago we used to park next to one like yours for 3 years down in Fuengirola," camping La Rosaleda" pity it closed and the land was sold on for a tower of flats I believe, that was over 10 years ago and the couple travelled from ABERDEEN. long old trek down that part of Spain.:scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter:


----------



## Firefox (Feb 22, 2015)

Fit an HHO generator and you'll be getting 40mpg. I read it on the internet :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 22, 2015)

what engine does your van have?


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

baloothebear said:


> what engine does your van have?


Fiat 2.8i TD


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 2013 Swift Sundance with the Euro 5 engine 2.3 lt engine. I'm a careful steady away driver and average around 26 mpg.
I'm amazed your huge motorhome can do 27 mpg, I must be doing something wrong ?


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

MarkJ said:


> Good thing it's painted in camouflage colours, otherwise it'd look quite large.



No, this is large
36 feet long. 7.5l V8 engine

Motorhome- Canadian 6 berth | eBay

wonder what the mpg on that is?

I would guess about 11


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2015)

my iveco 2.8 returnes 30mpg and thats with a low diff ,i think that the new engine management stuff is just nonsence.My van is 22ft 6.4 ton.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> my iveco 2.8 returnes 30mpg and thats with a low diff ,i think that the new engine management stuff is just nonsence.My van is 22ft 6.4 ton.



Another superb driver then

Welcome to my club:bow:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> Another superb driver then
> 
> Welcome to my club:bow:



the light right foot club.:wave:


----------



## Teutone (Feb 22, 2015)

so what is your average speed then? 40mph?


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

50/50 mix of dual carriageway and B roads

40mph average is bang on


----------



## Teutone (Feb 22, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> 50/50 mix of dual carriageway and B roads
> 
> 40mph average is bang on



Seems good average mpg then. A lot is down to how you drive. And I still believe a human will beat the cruise control when it comes to mpg figures.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

Teutone said:


> Seems good average mpg then. A lot is down to how you drive. And I still believe a human will beat the cruise control when it comes to mpg figures.



I have a cruise control fitted but haven't tried it yet

In my car I can always beat the cruise system


Just calculated that it will take 50 hours of driving to reach the Lofoten Islands in Norway and cost £400 in diesel:scared:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2015)

If i get much over 20mpg, I just take it as a sign I'm not driving properly. Throttles on the right!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2015)

I can get just over 30 mpg on a clear run between Preston, Lancashire and Alness, Inverness using brim to brim fills driving a  Peugeot 2.8 HDi @ 4,100 Kgs.

A friend gets just over 23 mpg on the same run driving a Fiat 2.8 JTD @ 3,500 Kgs.

They are basically the same engine as mine has all the Fiat JTD stickers all over it despite being badged a Peugeot HDi

Mine is a low profile model and the other is an overcab model. Both vehicles are the same age but mine has more miles on it.

He didn`t used to believe what i got until we both went up at the same time and fueled up at Morrisons, Alness then compared receipts  :scared:


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 22, 2015)

ColinD said:


> Are you sure it wasn't downhill all the way, see what you get on the way back..:lol-053::rulez:



If I drive to Hatfield in my car, I can quite easily get 67mpg. On the way back, I'm lucky to break the 60mpg barrier, because the return journey is slightly uphill.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 22, 2015)

You lot are just trying to wind me up with your mpg's...:sad::rulez::lol-053:


----------



## campertwo (Feb 22, 2015)

I get 26-27mpg in our 4 ton Autocruise. Happy with that! :bow:


----------



## Teutone (Feb 22, 2015)

we have Transit Front wheel drive Hymer now with a 2.2 engine. Haven't had opportunity for brim to brim, but it is a LOT better on diesel than the 2.0 ducato we had before. Saying that, the Ducato was with an Alocove over the cab and the Hymer is low profile. I am brave enough to say that 30mpg seems achievable if I don't drive 70mph all the time. Quite pleased with that.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 22, 2015)

Teutone said:


> we have Transit Front wheel drive Hymer now with a 2.2 engine. Haven't had opportunity for brim to brim, but it is a LOT better on diesel than the 2.0 ducato we had before. Saying that, the Ducato was with an Alocove over the cab and the Hymer is low profile. I am brave enough to say that 30mpg seems achievable if I don't drive 70mph all the time. Quite pleased with that.


My 2.2l Transit based Hymer Exsis returns an average mpg of 27-28 with mixed speeds and roads-I'm happy with that.


----------



## Borderland (Feb 22, 2015)

How important is fuel economy?
When you add up the real cost of motorhome ownership, - financing cost of purchase, depreciation, insurance, maintenance, tax, repairs, upgrades, club membership, breakdown recovery, camp site fees etc and take into account yearly mileage travelled, which is some cases is quite low, - how much difference to overall cost does is make if you are getting only 25mpg rather than 35mpg.
I would guess that for a lot of owners the difference is minimal so why not have a more powerful engine, accept lower mpg, but have the benefit of a much easier and relaxed drive the more powerful engine will give.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 22, 2015)

Borderland said:


> How important is fuel economy?
> SNIP
> I would guess that for a lot of owners the difference is minimal so why not have a more powerful engine, accept lower mpg, but have the benefit of a much easier and relaxed drive the more powerful engine will give.



Agreed. Our 4.6 tonne Hymer 416CDi Sprinter returned just over 20 mpg last season, going to Southern Spain and back twice. Very happy with that because it carries everything we need, it is a very smooth engine and it goes like stink!
John


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 22, 2015)

I can hit 30mpg on a motorway run at 55-60mph steady. 

I often get it dropping to 27ish though on country runs. A lot of that though is the lumpy welsh back roads I drive poor ole Sully up n down.

I can live with that, esp as I don't have the heavy depreciation etc to take into account with cost of ownership. 

Van is 2000 LDV Convoy lwb hi-top with a Ford 2.5di non turbo banana engine with Ford 5-speed box and axle.


----------



## K9d (Feb 22, 2015)

Borderland said:


> How important is fuel economy?
> 
> I would guess that for a lot of owners the difference is minimal* so why not have a more powerful engine, accept lower mpg*, but have the benefit of a much easier and relaxed drive the more powerful engine will give.



Those two things don't always go hand in hand, an underpowered engine can use more fuel struggling to lug around the weight of a motorhome compared to a more powerful one being under stressed. 
My Hymer averages 24mpg, but I rarely go about 55mph because I know with only 89bhp above that speed I'm burning loads of fuel for very little gain.
Given a choice I would always choice the more powerful engine over the supposedly economical one.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

I have appreciation rather than depreciation for the next 3 or 4 years so yes, mpg is an important factor


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 22, 2015)

I keep quite a close eye on mpg but only as a indicator as to how things are running. A sudden drop in mpg could mean something needs looking at . Fiat Ducato 120 multijet  Swift Mondial  pvc. on average 29-31mpg.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 22, 2015)

the difference for me is how FAR I can get with one tank. With 20mpg you have to stop a lot more on a longer journey. I like to drive and once I am behind the wheel, I don't want to stop every 2 hours.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have just averaged 35mpg from home to the South of France, Hymer 584 with 2.8jtd, we always get better mpg in France because the roads are more free flowing and driving efficiently is easier, I expect a little less going home but I will still average more than 30mpg so I am happy


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine van was transformed when i added one of these  Energy Tuning UK

Before fitting the slightest hint of an incline had me dropping down to 4th and driving up Shap on the M6 had it down to 3rd gear  :sad:

Now after fitting there are much fewer gear changes especially on the motorway and it sails up Shap in 5th gear comfortably.

An added bonus is that it has resulted in better MPG when driven sensibly.


----------



## campertwo (Feb 22, 2015)

K9d said:


> Those two things don't always go hand in hand, an underpowered engine can use more fuel struggling to lug around the weight of a motorhome compared to a more powerful one being under stressed.
> My Hymer averages 24mpg, but I rarely go about 55mph because I know with only 89bhp above that speed I'm burning loads of fuel for very little gain.
> Given a choice I would always choice the more powerful engine over the supposedly economical one.



I agree! Our 3.0L doesn't struggle. I struggle not to flippin wheel-spin it!!!! :lol-049:


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

I have 2 Saabs
One is a 2.0i 130bhp
One is a 2.3 Turbo remapped to 290bhp

First one struggles to give 32mpg
Turbo I can get up to 40mpg

More power is good for the planet:rabbit:


----------



## slonger (Feb 22, 2015)

my car with caravan used to average 22mpg my motorhome averages 26-27mpg so I feel happy with that


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 22, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> My 2.2l Transit based Hymer Exsis returns an average mpg of 27-28 with mixed speeds and roads-I'm happy with that.



Our 2.2 Transit Chausson Flash 28, low profile 24ft has shown average 28.5mpg for a while.

Has been down to 25mpg. Depends on wind direction and going to Gloucester next month will do better going but drop on the way home. Not sure if less downhill, but usually driving into the wind.

There isn't a lot of throttle pedal movement, so scope for fine adjustment is less, but cruise control does reduce the mpg. Maybe set it to 55mph and see what that does, but usually go at 65mph.

Or could go to bed ad wait for the wind to drop...........


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 22, 2015)

I too believe that motorhomes like boats have a design speed where they move at their own best economical speed and power efficiency. Find that and you'll find your best fuel consumption.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 22, 2015)

My understanding is to find at what revs give the max torque and hover around that rev range for best economy.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 22, 2015)

ColinD said:


> My understanding is to find at what revs give the max torque and hover around that rev range for best economy.



Max torque in a 2.8 diesel such as mine is as astonishingly low 1800rpm


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 22, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> Max torque in a 2.8 diesel such as mine is as astonishingly low 1800rpm



And what speed is that in top gear.


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> Max torque in a 2.8 diesel such as mine is as astonishingly low 1800rpm



Max Torque does not equate to Max Economy.

You should run at around 2,000 rpm when in 5th gear. This will give a speed of around 56 mph if you have the 'long' 5th gear. It depends if you have the old 5 speed box or the newer type. Which way do you select reverse? If it is toward you and down, you have the old box, if it is away from you and up, you have the newer one.

BTW, don't expect 27 mpg all the time. My 5 ton Burstner with overcab and 2.8 JTD averaged 22 and a bit mpg over 5 years of ownership. You could squeeze a little more with better aerodynamics but the 2.8iTD was slightly thirstier than the JTD.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2015)

A flat rear also causes suction drag,any one for a boat tail.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 22, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> A flat rear also causes suction drag,any one for a boat tail.



Here Trev a nice boat tail. 1971 Buick Riviera BOATTAIL for sale | Hemmings Motor News


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 22, 2015)

maingate said:


> You should run at around 2,000 rpm when in 5th gear. This will give a speed of around 56 mph if you have the 'long' 5th gear. It depends if you have the old 5 speed box or the newer type. Which way do you select reverse? If it is toward you and down, you have the old box, if it is away from you and up, you have the newer one.
> 
> BTW, don't expect 27 mpg all the time. My 5 ton Burstner with overcab and 2.8 JTD averaged 22 and a bit mpg over 5 years of ownership. You could squeeze a little more with better aerodynamics but the 2.8iTD was slightly thirstier than the JTD.


I tend to stick around 55mph because I find it relaxing and very good for economy, it is a lot easier and less gear changes since I bought that tuning box from you and hill climbing has been a revelation so thank you, it was everything you said it was


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 22, 2015)

Our 2001 Kontiki with a 2.8 IDTD motor was returning about 25 mpg when we bought her, 5 years later, 40k miles and with 70k on the clock it returns about 27-28 mpg. Mixed driving.

The engine has now run-in!!

Also I'm convinced that regular use helps all the moving items keep loose.


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2015)

Bigpeetee said:


> Our 2001 Kontiki with a 2.8 IDTD motor was returning about 25 mpg when we bought her, 5 years later, 40k miles and with 70k on the clock it returns about 27-28 mpg. Mixed driving.
> 
> The engine has now run-in!!
> 
> Also I'm convinced that regular use helps all the moving items keep loose.



That extra one and a half Ton makes a difference.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 22, 2015)

It always used to be that peak efficiency and mpg coincided with the point in the rev range where the torque curve and the bhp curve intersected. Of course the mfr should also have used gearing to suit that point on the engine power curve also. 

I also agree that a bigger engine often aids economy. Maybe not if you drive in Norfolk or Holland but if like me you are in steep hilly areas a lot, then a bigger torquier motor is very likely to be more efficient. 

I just worked out mpg after getting back from a weekend in Powys, staying overnight in slightly snowy Llanidloes. All of the route was the scenic stuff I.e steep, windy, narrow stop start slow stuff with some tough climbs. Ole Sully averaged 26.1 mpg. Not bad, but more GP would have meant pulling a taller gear more often and better mileage. 

If I get out of Wales onto flatter more flowing roads where Sully can lollop along in top without a lot of gas pedal and we pick up average speed and mpg straight away.

Footnote:  Sully is quite low geared, needs to be with only 75 naturally aspirated dobbins to haul a lwb hi-top twin-wheel axle, 3.5tonne gross LDV Convoy.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2015)

sell the large country estate and you could.:drive:


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 22, 2015)

Rolls Royce tried to improve that transmission and managed to make it worse so gave up. That would be a good Buick to buy.


----------



## Caz (Feb 22, 2015)

MPG does make a difference if you are a poor pensioner.

Comparing my old Romahome with the Sundance I have now - 46 MPG v 28.5 MPG - I spent a good £600 more on fuel over 12 months and similar mileage - that £50 a month would have been useful in the housekeeping budget rather than in the travel budget!

Insurance/tax/MOT/servicing added up to a bit less as well. Wish I'd never upsized!


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Apr 18, 2015)

*mpg*

VW t4 compass 2.4 ,,no turbo 38 mpg avarage


----------



## The laird (Apr 18, 2015)

*Hymer b544*

Hymer fiat Ducatoi base vehicle 2.5 td. 1995 model low mileage hit 30 regularly and even more depending on weather,
No exc,s or any of the fancy gear .good old fashioned engineering and setting up to maximise.but U.S. H,g ,v pros Ken how to do this&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56976;


----------



## Beemer (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish I could boast of my fantastic mpg..... but I can't.  20mpg average.... but I dont drive to be frugal, I drive to the conditions.
I try to stay at about 65mph on the motorways, and have to stay at 50mph max on the A roads.  I have done 90mph though, and there was more left, but chickened out (or maybe it was nag nav informing me of the error of my ways).


----------



## CAL (Apr 18, 2015)

27 mpg sounds good for that school bus. Mines half the size but I can get 40 mpg on a run without trying too hard. I use the cruise control most of the time on m/ways 60-65mph and A roads 50-55mph.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 19, 2015)

I know somebody who just bought this Thor Windsport 34J - Empire RV 6.8ltr V10, probably 8mpg.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Apr 19, 2015)

We have a self build van conversion on a 2.1 Mercedes Sprinter with 153 k on the clock a 2003 model , and have logged all the fuel and mileage over the last 6 months and it is our only form of transport so it is a mixed usage of local short town work and long runs and it worked out over just short of 5000 miles at bang on 32 MPG , well pleased with that love it and never was a steady driver 70/75 on the motorway and who me sir every where else


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I know somebody who just bought this Thor Windsport 34J - Empire RV 6.8ltr V10, probably 8mpg.



a bargain too ...   reduced from  £115k  !!!!


----------



## caledonia (Apr 20, 2015)

VW T5. 2.5 174 bhp. Can get 600 miles to a tank of fuel if eco driving. Highlands and Islands single track heaven normally 41 mpg. Bhp=mpg.


----------

